# When do summer stock companies start making offers?



## meghanpotpie (Jan 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had a time line as to when summer stock companies start making offers. I have one offer and am waiting to see if I get the other job before I make a commitment. I know the other job has been checking my references but I need to know how long I should keep this other company waiting? Any ideas?


----------



## metti (Jan 11, 2011)

meghanpotpie said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a time line as to when summer stock companies start making offers. I have one offer and am waiting to see if I get the other job before I make a commitment. I know the other job has been checking my references but I need to know how long I should keep this other company waiting? Any ideas?


 
I can say that most of the summer stocks to which I am applying are only just starting to conduct their phone interviews now so I would imagine that any offers won't come for several weeks in my case. That said, it probably depends on which ones you applied to. Have you already interviewed or whatever with some and you are just waiting for an answer?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 11, 2011)

I have applied to quite a few companies, and a lot of their deadlines were mid-to late January for interviews. They probably will start to conduct interviews once they sort through all their applicants.


----------



## Footer (Jan 11, 2011)

You can always fire off an email or phone call to the company you are waiting on and just tell them the situation. If you have already interviewed with them, they should have an idea if they want you or not. It never hurts to call. If they give you the run around, always take the offer you have, not the offer you think you will get.


----------



## meghanpotpie (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't interviewed with anyone yet. I just know that one of my references forwarded a follow up email from the company with the recommendation attached. I'm not sure by any means that I will even get an interview but the job is double the pay of the current offer. I just don't want to jeopardize my opportunity that's been offered by being greedy and waiting too long so I was just looking for a general time frame for interviews and such. Thanks for all the replies though!


----------



## Footer (Jan 11, 2011)

meghanpotpie said:


> I haven't interviewed with anyone yet. I just know that one of my references forwarded a follow up email from the company with the recommendation attached. I'm not sure by any means that I will even get an interview but the job is double the pay of the current offer. I just don't want to jeopardize my opportunity that's been offered by being greedy and waiting too long so I was just looking for a general time frame for interviews and such. Thanks for all the replies though!



So, they sent your ref a form letter for them to fill out and send back but you have not heard anything from them to even schedule an interview? Your not even a foot in the door yet for the interview, so right now take what you can get. If you had an interview already and it was positive I would suggest you wait, but that is not the case here. If you have an offer on the table, odds are it won't be there too much longer. Take it. If you get a call and offer from the other place before your contract arrives you can always take the other gig. Its not the best way to go, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Until you have a contract in your hand, you don't have a job, never forget that. One more reason the second you get a job offer ask when your contract will be arriving... and it better be within the next few days.


----------



## meghanpotpie (Jan 12, 2011)

Footer, I understand that I don't even have a foot in the door for an interview yet, what I am trying to avoid is accepting a position and then turning around and telling them I've accepted another offer. I've been on that end of trying to replace someone and it's not fun. I know that you have to look out for yourself and if it comes down to it you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm just trying to get a general time line so that I can make an informed decision.


----------



## Footer (Jan 12, 2011)

meghanpotpie said:


> Footer, I understand that I don't even have a foot in the door for an interview yet, what I am trying to avoid is accepting a position and then turning around and telling them I've accepted another offer. I've been on that end of trying to replace someone and it's not fun. I know that you have to look out for yourself and if it comes down to it you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm just trying to get a general time line so that I can make an informed decision.


 
March is do or die time for most large companies. Take the offer you have, especially if the call you are waiting for is from one of the huge employers.


----------



## meghanpotpie (Jan 12, 2011)

The company I am waiting on is a large one so perhaps I will ask for the contract from the smaller one. Thank you.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 12, 2011)

Best of luck to you Meghan! 
From the content of your website it appears you would be a great catch for a summer stock theater to have-


----------



## meghanpotpie (Jan 12, 2011)

Kelite,

Thank you very much!


----------



## xander (Jan 12, 2011)

Off topic:

I CANNOT believe that proscenium light box is still there! I built that many years ago. TD (not you, obviously) installed it incorrectly and they haven't taken it down or even fixed it, yet.  

Wow...

-Tim


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2011)

If I were you I would pick up the phone and call. Be totally straight, "I've had an offer from another theater but I would rather work for you. Do you know when you will be holding interviews because I can't stall the other theater very long." It tells them that you are good because someone else wants you, but the fact that you like them best strokes their ego a bit. It might work it might not. But it's worth a shot. You've got nothing to loose.


----------



## cbetlyon (Jan 21, 2011)

now!! apply now.


----------

